# 7 STW



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Just picked up a Savage Custom Shop 7 STW barrel on trade and am wondering if any one can tell me about headspacing it. I have a magnum gauge and I also have once fired brass from this chamber. I have read that either will work fine. Some people say spacing off the shoulder will give much better brass life, but others say you must space off the belt then the brass will touch and basically head space off the shoulder after the first firing any way. My problem is when I headspace off the brass I have to screw the barrel in just a bit farther than when I headspace off the gauge. This should be the same shouldn't it? Also if any one has any good loads with 162 A max or 180 Bergers or 140 TSX I am all ears, or maybe eyes in this case!


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

using brass is always a horrible idea to set headspace with. far too many variables. Use the gauges. if you want minimal headspace use the go-gauge and tighten until you feel a very slight pressure while closing the bolt on it. generally though you want it to close freely on the go-gauge and not close at all on the no go-gauge. hope this helps


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Severance, thanks for the tip! I like to set my headspace low as I can with my Savage rifles, and usually get a bit of resistance on the GO gauge, and no bolt movement on the NO GO. That has worked great for me so far! With this 7 STW I used the GO and no resistance the first time, and checked it on the fired brass. I had to use 2 pieces of tape on the case head to get a NO GO with the brass. That is too much headspace in my opinion. I am going to adjust to a bit of resistance on the GO and see what it does. I pretty much knew what to do, just have never used a piece of brass to try and was wondering if it was better/worse/easier/harder/ect. What variables other than possible crushing of the brass are there to worry about? Thanks again!


----------



## severance (Jan 21, 2010)

bass expands and contracts. if you use the brass the headspace will be tighter than previously set. simply for reliabilty issues you do not want too little headspace if this is a hunting gun. a hot day will leave you pretty ****** off when you cant work the bolt


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The above was the best advice you can get. The only weapons I know you can use brass to head space off of is the M2HB and the 1919 machine guns. The manual states the gages should be used but if the gages are gone a casing with the bullet pulled can work.

This can be done with savages but if you have the gages then it is best to use them. Once you fire your casings one time they will take the shape of what you have and then you can just bump the shoulders and that will really save on case life.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for the help Gents! I will have to put this on the back burner until I get my .338 Edge up and running for hunting season. I have it shooting about .8-.9" 5 shot groups, but would like to see .5" or under if possible. I will post some targets once I get the STW shooting.


----------

